# Fixed Wheel complete bike



## yorkshiregoth (26 Oct 2007)

Looking for another fixie so I can take it to Egypt so I always have a bike whenever I go there (have a flat there). I want a complete bike including both brakes. And also in or near Lonndon so I can view it.

Thanks


----------



## Jacomus-rides-Gen (7 Nov 2007)

How tall are you?

I have a steel frame fixie conversion that would fit you if you are around 6'0"


----------

